# Well this one is different... surreal even



## Watcheye (Dec 16, 2009)

photoshop makes things look wild! Its not done. If I get a chance to get back to it I will smooth it out and give the lights their sparkle. I will also put snow in and change the background. Thats Keegan anyway


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 16, 2009)

You amaze me!! Do you do this proffesionally? I know I have said this before but girl !! you really must find away to make your work into cards or prints. I know nothing about it but cant you just make copies on card stock paper and fold them. You have so much dang talent !! Please, for all of us forum members...WE WANT GREETING CARDS....pretty please!! I would never step foot into Hallmark again if you would only get a greeting card line started!!


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! Id love to see it happen. ^_^


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 16, 2009)

That is another great one! Photoshop certainly does add a whole new element to your designs! Isn't it fun to play with?!



I would like to see a string tied under his chin so we all know Keegan IS a horse and not a deer although he makes a wonderful reindeer! It reminds me of the time I put a flashing red nose on Willie for a parade and I swear he went crosseyed looking at it!


----------



## ljc (Dec 17, 2009)

I need to chime in!!! Katie did two WONDERFUL drawings of my horses (one of my two minis; another of my 16 hand TB/Percheron wants-to-be-a mini). I think she's working on getting her great artwork available on the web and hopefully she'll somehow let us know when that happens. In the meantime, I thoroughly enjoy seeing the drawings she posts here!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 17, 2009)

Love it! Love it!!


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much guys! This is definitely my passion. I will try to keep it coming.


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 17, 2009)

AWESOME! so Original I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Gena (Dec 18, 2009)

You are sooo incredibly gifted/talented!!! Your work is the best I have seen!!! You need to get your work out there - cards, calenders, coffee cups, stationary, blankets, children book illustrations etc!

It looks like the lights are glowing on the horse and the expression is perfect!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 18, 2009)

You are terrific. I love your artwork!! What a cool picture. I agree with the others you need to make greeting cards.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow I wish I could do things like that!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 20, 2009)

Wowza! Love it





Peggy


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^^^^ bumping to see how the finished product is


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 4, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> ^^^^^^ bumping to see how the finished product is


lol Oh no! Im caught! Ill have to find the time to finish it! Topping things off, Valentines day is coming next isnt it?


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------

